# "Secret Treasure" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 15, 2017)

Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *August** 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*​

​


----------



## sas (Aug 16, 2017)

Voted! Good luck, everyone. I am off tomorrow for 10 day trip to wander the thin air on mountain tops. Enjoyed everyone's work.


----------



## Pete_C (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't know what the score is with regard to crits in this thread, so I've just added a few thoughts. If any are reposted for further workshopping I'll add what I can.

*Postmaster of Dead Letters from the Ocean's End
* 
Admittedly the content wasn’t to my taste, but structurally the poem was sound and flowed well. The length of lines did a very good job of allowing the odd blip in meter, but this added to the flow in a positive way rather than detracting from it. I can see the appeal in this piece.

*Unititled (Crimson Angel)*

This has some parts that flow well and exhibit good use of language and poetic tone. It could be tightened up a bit, and that would polish some of the rougher edges.

*Designs*

I loved this: the language and imagery was string, the flow was smooth and nothing really jangled or seemed out of kilter. The plot was good, captivating and held me to the end. I wanted to read more!

*Untitled (Astroannie)*

Short, sweet, succinct; it worked for me. A nice counterpoint to some of the current blather going on.

*Dust Balls*

Here’s the thing: this is a grower! On first reading I thought it was a bit bland. I think some of the initial imagery kind of turned me off, because it felt a little flat. A subsequent reread showed more than the initial viewing, and a third read gave more access to a depth that’s there but not screaming at you. It’s understated, and the fact is that even though I wasn’t sure it still brought me back for several revisits!l

*Untitled (PiP)*

Another short and succinct piece, which worked in delivering a message. I can see many people liking this; for me it was a bit off my personal taste, but that’s no bad thing! A strong poem.

*before the river had a name*

The imagery in this is rich and vibrant, and the flow is strong and steady. There are a few nits I had, but they can be put to one side in this thread. Overall it presented and read well, and left a strong impression in terms of visual description, without being overpowering! Nice work.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello, Poets, it is no secret that this month's poetry challenge is FILLED with treasures  [ sorry, I can't help it..hahahaa] I loved all the unique ways each poet used the prompt, each one was so fabulous...

Pete, I enjoyed reading your critiques, so, to show my appreciation, I want to say a few words about your entry 'The Butcher's Wife"... Your poem blew me away... Even though it did not rhyme, there is a beautiful, lyrical flow, the imagery is fabulous and sets the risqué mood to perfection, I truly thought something dreadful was going to transpire... hahaa, nice opening, but I thought if you opened with the second stanza, it would intensify the drama... either way, it is no longer a secret that I love this imaginative, creative poem!


----------



## ned (Aug 20, 2017)

well, this is weird - a kind of pre-vote synopsis, like you get on some talent shows.

still cogitating...it's not easy this month, and I will probably leave it to the last minute....


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 24, 2017)

Well, I got around to voting - finally.
I didn't enter this month.  I wrote one stanza but was sidetracked by real life and some other writing that I'm doing off-forum (for now).
Thank you for a great read everyone who entered.


----------



## ned (Aug 25, 2017)

three mite ticks
from three right clicks

for poems that surpass
three gold stars


----------

